# Wahegurus Hukam - What Is It?



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 10, 2005)

This kinda relates to my thread "Euthyphros Dilemma", which no-one repsonded to... the topic on discusion there provoked a question in my mind in terms of Sikhism, the definition of God's will.

Is God's will everything and anything that happens? [i.e. murder]

OR

Is God's will the good things that happen? [i.e. somone taking amrit]


----------



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*



			
				CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> This kinda relates to my thread "Euthyphros Dilemma", which no-one repsonded to...



AHEM!    :2:


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

:: Oops, sorry...


----------



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

SSA!

Heh, no big deal, CC.  

I'll leave out the long explanation, the short one is this, at least for now given my limited understanding:  Hukam is unknowable, and includes everything, good and bad.  There is a possibility in quantum physics that there are infinite paths branching off at every moment, so, techinically speaking, all possibilities are possible.  I like to think that Hukam is like that, the Guru chooses to make everything in the future possible, perhaps S/He oversees them all in His/Her perfection, perhaps Guruji has a hand in which possibilities happen, perhaps S/He lets chaos do the picking for all of us.  It is unknown.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

Guru's Hukam is everything happening around and within.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

So if someone cuts their hair, is it Wahegurus hukam?


----------



## Arvind (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

CC Veer,

What you said is true. 

Regards.


----------



## Sher Singh (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

WJKK WJKF

i think God's hukam is this. Everything happens as God commands. But Karma also has something to do with it. God commands what happens. But initially if the person was good in their past life then good should happen in this life, if bad then bad should happen. But i think this quote is very interesting "God helps those who helps themselves" Thus, if you help yourself to a good way of life, God will help you. Also, i think that God tests us as well. To see our faith. Just like when Guru Arjan Dev Ji was being tortured, Guru Ji told Mian Mir "I have been telling my Sikhs, Remember Him in weal and woe, in pleasure and in pain. Accept as sweet and pleasant even His most bitter and painful Will. Regard all pleasure and pain, all joys and sorrows, as His sweet gifts"  If i have said something wrong, please forgive me

WJKK WJKF


----------



## Kamal_Chauhan (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki Fateh,

Look veer ji, Waheguru has given us freedom and due to this freedom we can do whatever we want i.e. follow our own minds. Now it depends on you whether you want to do good karma or bad karma (Some time we dont realise that we are doing bad karmas) which includes not remebering the creater who has created us (i think). 

Also it is because of your karma you get *punished or blessesed* in this life or the next. Below are one of the Pauri from Jap ji Sahib:

jy jug cwry Awrjw hor dsUxI hoie ]​​​jae jug chaarae aarujaa hor dhusoonee hoe ​Even if you could live throughout the four ages, or even ten times more,​
​nvw KMfw ivic jwxIAY nwil clY sBu koie ]​​​nuvaa khunddaa vich jaaneeai naal chulai subh koe ​and even if you were known throughout the nine continents and followed by all,​
​cMgw nwau rKwie kY jsu kIriq jig lyie ]​​​chungaa naao rukhaae kai jus keerath jag laee ​with a good name and reputation, with praise and fame throughout the world-​
​jy iqsu ndir n AwveI q vwq n puCY ky ]​​​jae this nudhar n aavee th vaath n pushai kae​*still, if the Lord does not bless you with His Glance of Grace, then who cares? What is the use?*​
​kItw AMdir kItu kir dosI dosu Dry ]​​​keettaa andhar keett kar dhosee dhos dhurae​*Among worms, you would be considered a lowly worm, and even contemptible sinners would hold you in contempt.*​
​nwnk inrguix guxu kry guxvMiqAw guxu dy ]​​​naanuk nirugun gun kurae gunuvunthiaa gun dhae​O Nanak, God blesses the unworthy with virtue, and bestows virtue on the virtuous.​
​qyhw koie n suJeI ij iqsu guxu koie kry ]7]​​​thaehaa koe n sujhee j this gun koe kurae​No one can even imagine anyone who can bestow virtue upon Him. ||7||​
​ 
Hope it helps
Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki Fateh,


----------



## Arvind (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

Somewhere I had read a beautiful illustration which said:

Consider a teacher and students in a class-room. In the teacher's presence, students are allowed to do whatever they want. If a student performs good deed/karma, he gets rewarded, otherwise gets punished by teacher.

not sure, if this makes sense, as it does to me.


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Waheguru's HUKAM... WHAT is it???*

CC - Good quesion about "Hair Cut/murder, etc. being done at Waheguru's Hukum". 

I started typing the reply, but I think I should think more before I reply to this post...I will reply to this by tomorrow.

Regards


----------



## saintnsipahi (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Wahegurus Hukam... What is it?*

Sat Sri AKAL,

I really honour everybody who is debating in this issue. I with my small senses, I can say that All is happening is by Waheguru. No otherthan can do this. A murdrer can murder a person but law doesn't Forgive him. Law or religion is governed by WAHEGURU. But apparentely by persons. Good living for healthy and prosperous life is assured by law, Religion, and by all means of Discipline. Like whenever you drive your car rashly then you will get the ticket. It is a punishment by the the law. All the persons are not keeping there Hair intact because they don't belong to Sikhi. Sikhi is our Law. And we are dutyfull Sikhs to live our life with in Sikhi. We are not capable to do anything for Waheguru. But our DAS GURU JYOT DHAN GURU GRANTH SAHEB JI has all the answers about the life. Sikhi was never become easy for our ancestors, they have given thier Qurbani for our betterment. And surely in which world we are living with peace is the hard labour of our Gursikhs of our history. Dear CC has a poster of Bhai Mati Dass Ji on his Avatar. But if you Can see the shine on HIS face and what glittering in his eyes, is the true devotion to the GOD. We are not forced to perform this. And surely we cann't do this. Because we are no longer Gursikh but Manmukh surely. But cann't we do this kind of little thing for Sikhi, like not cutting of hair. Its a small thing. Our history is full of big things. Everybody just need to wakeup his/her soul by the grace of Satguru.










mwrU mhlw 5 ] ijnI nwmu ivswirAw sy hoq dyKy Kyh ] puqR imqR iblws




binqw qUtqy ey nyh ]1] myry mn nwmu inq inq lyh ] jlq nwhI Agin swgr sUKu min qin

dyh ]1] rhwau ] ibrK CwieAw jYsy ibnsq pvn JUlq myh ] hir Bgiq idRVu imlu swD

nwnk qyrY kwim Awvq eyh II Panna [1006]


​


----------



## Admin (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally posted by *Arvind*

Jaap Sahib
Kalanka'm bina neh kalankee saroopey


----------



## luthra_sumeet (Jul 22, 2005)

saintnsipahi said:
			
		

> Dear CC has a poster of Bhai Mati Dass Ji on his Avatar. But if you Can see the shine on HIS face and what glittering in his eyes, is the true devotion to the GOD. We are not forced to perform this. And surely we cann't do this. Because we are no longer Gursikh but Manmukh surely. But cann't we do this kind of little thing for Sikhi, like not cutting of hair. Its a small thing. Our history is full of big things. Everybody just need to wakeup his/her soul by the grace of Satguru.


 
Since we have already digressed from the original post i will play along.
one thing i believe is that we are not doing anything to sikhi by not cutting our hair. It is meant for us as we can become good sikhs. and not alone by keeping hair there are many things to be done to follow the sikhi as guru sahiban had told and its there in sikh rehit maryada.we may do good for sikhi when after becoming good sikhs , we spread the word around and make others too aware of the greatness. hope everyone is able to do that.
also we may never be compared with great sikhs of past like mati das, banda singh bahadur but we all should strive that we all may become good sikhs.



-Sumeet


----------

